# Staghorn appearing on glosso field



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

It hasn't taken off yet, just small spikes about 1mm long. I have cherry shrimp and otos but I don't think they eat this stuff. I also don't want to destroy my field of glosso so I can't just simply remove the affected areas, it comes back too fast anyways. I hear SAEs and Excel do the job but I don't know...


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

I have staghorn and the 2 SAEs don't touch it. Also have Amano shrimp and Ottos - they don't touch it either. I hear excel gets rid of it but haven't tried it yet. I am manually removing affected leaves and upping my phosphates and nitrates. This seems to be working so far but its early days.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

What are you waiting for? Pluck off the stuff as best as you can now. Shrimp don't touch it, seems that manual removal is the best way. Your Glosso field might be getting a tad too thick thus trapping stuff under it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The one time I had staghorn algae, a three day 3x overdosing of Excel wipped it out completely.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

bharada said:


> The one time I had staghorn algae, a three day 3x overdosing of Excel wipped it out completely.


Worked with me too. It also wiped out my riccia, vals, and najas grass also made my HC stop growing (much, at least). =\


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

O_O That seems kind of effective but dangerous. Now I need to find somewhere to get Excel


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I would agree with the above info. Excel or spot injections of H2O2 (before a wc) will nuk it to help you remove what you cannot get ny hand. Manual removal of as much as possible is best, followed by Excel/peroxide. I tend to notice issues with shread and staghorn in areas with heavy mulm/organics buildup. Thinning forgrounds and moss areas and more diligent maintainence in those areas should help keep it way. 

Most importantly, double/triple check those CO2 levels!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright so I'll pick up some Excel soon and use it. This staghorn stuff is getting everywhere: rocks, hairgrass, filter inlet...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

had a problem with this nasty stuff before, stuck around for months and covered all the slow growing plants. however it seems to have gotten better recently (i have been keeping tank conditions very stable) so keeping things stable might help, in addition to excel//high co2 etc...


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

To think about it, my glosso field is climbing upwards now. I'm going to replant it this friday


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually this isnt staghorn...its BBA and I destroyed my glosso field and replanted the good plantlets. So where did the BBA go? Yes thats right, it transferred to my dwarf hairgrass. -_-

I'm testing the regular dosage of Excel right now. Another person on another forum suggested using 2x instead of 3x the recommended strength for overdose because I have cherry shrimp.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i heard x3 wont bother ur shrimps


----------

